# What a tool!  Still funny! Video of people not wanting to be taped + security guards!



## jwbryson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83187623/[/video]


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2013)

funny?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Designer said:


> funny?



I agree! It is A-holes like that, that cause people to lose rights to do things.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2013)

I wasted 3 minutes waiting for something funny.  I finally realized there's nothing funny on there.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## amolitor (Mar 26, 2013)

ebaum's world is generally pretty terrible.

I do approve of people getting out there and claiming their rights, though. Rent-a-cops, and real cops, need to be reminded of where the lines are a lot of the time.


----------



## lonerunner (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly, for me people like this are ***holes.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 26, 2013)

Could not even watch 10 seconds of it.  People like that just pi$$ me off arrrggg!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2013)

The guy turned down a $10 hooker....we know he has integrity!!!!


----------



## amolitor (Mar 26, 2013)

These things work better if you have a handy printout of the right sections of the legal code, to hand out, and explain in a polite way what the law actually says. It's a lot less confrontational than standing there like a dolt.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm so embarrassed....


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I'm so embarrassed....


I wouldn't be, humor varies among people. I found it funny. The way he just sat there when they asked him a question.


----------



## Awiserbud (Mar 26, 2013)

Street photographers fight hard for their rights to shoot in public, Buildings, Urban architecture, People occasionaly, This tosser is doing absolutely nothing to help that cause, he is ensuring that the authorities will work hard to make sure that public photography/filming ultimately becomes illegal.
Total A55hole !!!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2013)

The funny part is - it shows that many people are clueless.

Like the first lady  - "This is America sir, and I have a choice of - you do not take a picture of me".

Sorry lady, not when you're outside the building standing on the sidewalk.

I guess people don't understand how often they are watched/recorded on video cameras when they are out in public or in stores.

Rights that don't get exercised are the rights that get lost.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

KmH said:


> The funny part is - it shows that many people are clueless.
> 
> Like the first lady  - "This is America sir, and I have a choice of - you do not take a picture of me".
> 
> ...



Exactly!  This is my point, but nobody else seems to get this but you Keith.  I love how people in this video tell this guy what he can and cannot do, and more often than not they are incorrect.  That's what I found funny about this video.

Sheesh!


----------



## Awiserbud (Mar 26, 2013)

you are correct....however what you both fail to realise is that this is not excersising ones rights, this is seeing how far you can push those rights.
he is not filming those people because he wants to, or because he needs to, he is doing it because he can.
And while this may be perfectly legal, at some point people will act on it, police will be called, complaints will be made, and it will continue until inevitibly a law will be passed to make this practice illegal.
Just because something isn't illegal does not make it appropriate.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite correct:

- the videotaper is almost certainly well within his rights
- exercise of rights IS important and a good thing to do generally
- the videotaper is still a dickhead

There are better ways to do this, but this falls under the head of 'I will strongly defend your right to do things I find obnoxious and/or offensive, because that's how we do things in the USA'.


----------

